# Is Haussler (Cervelo) in Boulder right now?



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I read he was coming to Colorado to train after injury and to prep for the Tour of Cali. Thought I saw a group of Cervelo Test Team boys yesterday on 36 north of Boulder, and he looked to be in the group. Just curious, as he is one of my favorite riders currently...


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

i saw those guys. didn't know who they were though. boulder is funny that way. everyone looks like a pro except for me. i just always figure that the guys that pass me are people i should recognize. that way i don't feel slow.


----------



## worldonastrng (May 12, 2008)

*yes*

Yes, I saw him getting a coffee this morning, among seven other int'l pros. Sweet!


----------

